# Zotac GeForce 8500 GT



## W1zzard (Apr 17, 2007)

Zotac is a new player in the NVIDIA video card business and one of their first new cards is the GeForce 8500 GT which is based on NVIDIA's brand-new G86 graphics processor. Unlike the reference design Zotac's card is factory overclocked to a GPU clock of 700 MHz which gives the card a healthy performance boost for a price increase of about $10.

*Show full review*


----------



## metalgearps2 (Aug 9, 2007)

*What?*

Ok, i dont get it.  I have an:

Athlon X2 4400+ (lower than the FX used for testing)
2GB RAM (forgot timings)(Identical to ones used in testing)
_*EVGA GeForce 8500GT 256MB*_

And i can run all of the games u tested at framerates of around 50-60 instead of 30ish.  My PC is lower in the specs, and I can run F.E.A.R. on max settings,  16x FSAA, and 8x AF with  1024x768 res. with framerates of 100fps!

A little odd, huh?


----------

